# Waterfowl Stamps



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Anyone collecting Duck Stamps? I used to buy an extra set whenever I could. I started in the mid 80's thru the 90's and on and off until about 2005. I was also wondering if they are worth much these day's? Or where I could find out.Thanks.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

James,
I don't collect, but have kept all mine since I turned 16 in '68, when a stamp is required at 16 to hunt ducks. I am missing only 2 ('69 & '78), one I just lost somewhere and the other was with my license on my coat in a vehicle that was stolen. I could have purchased both for not too much over face value from a vendor at the Ohio Decoy Carvers show in Westlake a few years back but decided to just leave those 2 spots in my die cut framed display blank. I have all my state migratory bird stamps framed also. 
As far as value, I couldn't say, but if you have extras that are unsigned they would certainly be worth more than ones with signatures.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I collect them along with all other US stamps. Some of the old ones can be worth some money but I think the ones from the last 20 to 30 years are fairly common. You probably know this but there are 2 different varieties of each year. One has perforations to remove it from the sheet (it must be torn of the sheet), the second type has die cuts which which allow the stamp to be peeled from the sheet. I assume both would be worth the same amount. 

I haven't picked any up for the last 10 years or so but am always looking.

Best advise I could give it check completed sales on ebay. That would give a better idea of value instead of a book with overvalued prices.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I wish I would have bought doubles from the start,I am missing 4 years of unsigned stamps.


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

James: I am not sure how the Feds. would rule if checked but when I bought the perforated stamp I would get one from the edge and it would come with some blank paper (selvage) around the stamp. I signed the blank paper and left it attached to the stamp. I was never checked and know you are to sign across the face but I ended up after the season with an unsigned stamp.


----------

